# What is the best water/ meth kit for 2.0TFSI



## Changnoi (Aug 15, 2012)

Any advice?


----------



## Changnoi (Aug 15, 2012)

My car is APR stage 3 400 hp. Can i just go for normal kit or i have to choose a spacific nozzle.p.s. just for cooling and cleaning purpose. Thx every one


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're just using it for cooling/cleaning, a smaller nozzle is usually recommended; especially if you're not changing your tune any. With that said, it's your choice on basic kit vs progressive. Progressive would be better due to increasing spray based on MAF/MAP/boost/etc, but if you're spraying a small amount, you'll be fine with a basic hobb's switch activated kit. Look around at the kits online, and check what size nozzle they recommend. If you're only looking for cooling and not changing your tune, I'd go one size smaller than they say, just for safety. Also, contact USRT, the guys there are always very helpful, and will steer you in the right direction. I'd buy from them, just based on their knowledge and how helpful they are


----------



## Changnoi (Aug 15, 2012)

I do try to contact usrt but no reply


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Changnoi said:


> I do try to contact usrt but no reply


Sorry that you could not get a hold of us. We try to return everyone's calls and emails but sometimes we can't get every one. Feel free to send me an email at [email protected] I would be more then happy to help you


----------



## Changnoi (Aug 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry that you could not get a hold of us. We try to return everyone's calls and emails but sometimes we can't get every one. Feel free to send me an email at [email protected] I would be more then happy to help you


 Hi justin 
I already talked to Scott and I have purchased water/meth kit from you. Thanks very much. You guys are amazing.


----------

